# Harlequin rasboras?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 17g rimless and I would like to get 10 rasboras. Do they stay in the tank or are they known jumpers? thanks


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I have had 2 jumpers. Both jumped a few days after being introduced to a new tank. Other than that mine have never seemed to jump once settled. I have 6 harlequin rasboras in a open top 75 gallon.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just picked up 10 yesterday and had one jump as they were put into a breeder box. Since then they haven't seemed to jump at all


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm replacing the endlers that jumped out and died with rasboras, I'll take my chances.


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

I've had several harlequins over the years and I don't think I've ever had a jumper.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had Endlers jump a lot more than Rasboras. Just lost an Endler a few days ago  And this is a covered tank, with just a narrow strip at the back.


----------

